# Intense M6 Gabel



## Crattely (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich kaufe mir wahrscheinlich demnächst ein Intense M6 ohne Gabel, da da dort eine Fox 40 verbaut war, die mir zu teuer ist!
Jetzt suche ich also nach einer Rock Shox Boxxer oder einer Marzocchi 888, um sie vorne in das Rad einzubauen.
Kann mir jemand hier sagen was ich da beim Kauf beachten muss, damit sie auch in mein Intense reinpasst?
Gibts da irgendwas zu beachten?
Hab schon irgendwas von gekürzten Gabelschäften gehört, die dann iwie net mehr passen oder so?
Was ist das???
Hat vielleicht jemand hier ein Intense M6 und weiß, was es da zu beachten gibt?
Alle anderen wissen vielleicht auch was .
MfG

Crattely


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt nichts weiter zu beachten, außer das der Gabelschaft lang genug sein muß, um durch das Steuerrohr zu passen, also genau wie bei allen anderen Bikes auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

